# A journey starts with a first step!



## conclass (Jan 12, 2013)

Let's say i want to know how to read a score. I want to have an idea of how a symphony or any other form of music is put together. The first thing that comes to mind, obviously, is to learn music theory but that does not give me a clear picture of everything. I know that i'm trying to learn algebra before learning how to count haha, but just out of curiosity i would like to know what are the essentials tools that i'll need in this journey.
I don't know if i'm even asking the right question, or if i'm even being understood about what my objectives are, but hopefully someone will come to my aid. I'm really interested in learning about concert music.

Please help =/

Thanks!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a book I picked up at a second hand store called "The Symphony and the Symphonic Poem" by Earl V. Moore and Theodore E. Heger. It may be part of a series -- I don't know for sure. It takes a symphony and analyzes it, not showing the complete score, but just the prominent notes and themes going on in one column, with commentary in another column. You don't have to be able to read music to be able to follow along the shape of the melodies. You can tell where you are in the score because it's pared down mostly to just a single line of melody rather than a page full of music staves. 

I don't profess to fully understand all the commentary, but it's not too full of jargon, and after a few listens while reading along I get the gist of what they are saying.

I found this to be a really cool investment, and it covers about 50 of the most famous symphonies and tone poems. Maybe something like this is a place to start in what you are looking for -- IF you can find it at a reasonable price.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's an on-line guide (with MIDI examples) that says it's a guide to symphonic structure. Looks pretty good, you might check it out.

http://library.thinkquest.org/22673/forms.html

The symphony is not a complicated beast, but you've gotta be alert because those pesky composers are breaking the rules all the time!


----------

